# Impossible d'ouvrir you tube avec safari



## krikoun (22 Janvier 2008)

salut tout le monde je suis tout nouveau sur le site et je suis plutôt simple utilisateur de mac et donc je n'ai pas des notions de fou c'est pour cela que je fait appel a vous!
Je vous explique depuis peu il m'est devenu impossible d'ouvrir you tube via safari, celui ci plente a tout les coups, j'ai déjà réinitialiser safari, vider le cache, les cookies rien y fait, quelqu'un d'avertis peut il m'aider se serai cool !
A savoir qu'en utilisant firefox aucun souci!
maerci d'avance pour vos réponses éclairées!


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Janvier 2008)

krikoun a dit:


> salut tout le monde je suis tout nouveau sur le site et je suis plutôt simple utilisateur de mac et donc je n'ai pas des notions de fou c'est pour cela que je fait appel a vous!
> Je vous explique depuis peu il m'est devenu impossible d'ouvrir you tube via safari, celui ci plente a tout les coups, j'ai déjà réinitialiser safari, vider le cache, les cookies rien y fait, quelqu'un d'avertis peut il m'aider se serai cool !
> A savoir qu'en utilisant firefox aucun souci!
> maerci d'avance pour vos réponses éclairées!



Un réflex de sauvegarde de safari devant la qualité scandaleuse du contenu sur ce site peut-être...  

Sinon, sur dailymotion ça plante pareil? (peut-être flash qui part en sucette...)


----------



## pascalformac (22 Janvier 2008)

coucou
T'es pas le premier
(voir les sujets précedents là dessus , dont certains que avec ce souci youtube)

et pour certains cas c'est un vrai mystère toujours insolvable
( ceci dit ca arrive qu'un site , pour raison x fasse crasher un navigateur...)

Maintenant tu peux
-par défi passer des heures à fouiller la question ( et y a du boulot)

- la jouer tranquille avec Firefox


----------



## Bobijo3 (2 Novembre 2015)

Essaye d'installer AdwareMedic
Il se peut que ton mac soit infecter d'un Adware sur ton safari... Ne t'inquiète pas ce n'est rien de très méchant, sa n'a pas accès à ton ordinateur, seulement ton safari en est atteint et c'est très facile à enlever avec l'application AdwareMedic (sa m'est déjà arriver et AdwareMedic a réusis à regler mon problème de heavy pop-up sur mon safari) Si sa ne règle pas ton cas je ne sais quoi te dire


----------



## Locke (2 Novembre 2015)

Bobijo3 a dit:


> Essaye d'installer AdwareMedic
> Il se peut que ton mac soit infecter d'un Adware sur ton safari... Ne t'inquiète pas ce n'est rien de très méchant, sa n'a pas accès à ton ordinateur, seulement ton safari en est atteint et c'est très facile à enlever avec l'application AdwareMedic (sa m'est déjà arriver et AdwareMedic a réusis à regler mon problème de heavy pop-up sur mon safari) Si sa ne règle pas ton cas je ne sais quoi te dire


Houla, beau déterrage de message qui date de 2008 et il n'est pas revenu depuis 2011.


----------

